# I have a protecive mama



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

I have a protective mama on my hands!1


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice looking litter you have there.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

reddog1 said:


> Nice looking litter you have there.


THANKS
they have some "TUFFER THAN YERS " & "INDIAN CREEK CAMMY" blood in them so they should do OK !! I wanted to get with ya this last winter and drop some training bunnies off for your pen ! But work was crazy and still is once things slow down LOL will have to hook up and see if my dogs are worth all the feed i've been giving them without being able to hunt them!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

That sounds like a plan. I put eight wild cottontail in the pen over the winter plus a few training rabbits this spring. A couple of cats killed some of them but I returned the favor so I think that problem is gone. I have a hare camp on Drummond Island every October. You are welcome to join for that also. We run hare all day and drink a few cold ones at night while watching baseball. Get up in the morning and do it all over.


----------

